# My vines



## UBB (Sep 2, 2014)

Took a few pics this wkend of the vines. Varieties that we will harvest this season include: LaCrescent, Brianna and Marquette. We have new plantings of Petite Pearl from 2013 and 2014 as well.

Vineyard and Orchard:






























































Putting up trellis wire (albeit a little late) for the new plantings.














Lot's of plums this year. To many actually.













Thanks for looking


----------



## mjrisenhoover (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow very nice!


----------



## GEM (Sep 2, 2014)

Great Vineyard and fruit. When will you harvest? 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## UBB (Sep 2, 2014)

GEM said:


> Great Vineyard and fruit. When will you harvest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wine Making



It's averaging between 15-19 brix now. So I'm thinking a couple of weeks yet dependent of the weather.


----------



## GEM (Sep 2, 2014)

Great! I am about ready to pick my grapes here in San Diego. Brix are at about 22 so I am hoping to get them to 24 and pick this weekend. I have Cab Franc, Sangiovese and Zin. The Zin are a bit behind. I thought all our fruit would be early this year, but it will actually be almost the same as last year. Cheers, Gary



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman (Sep 2, 2014)

Things are looking very good for you!


----------



## Brigitte (Sep 2, 2014)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GreginND (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome fruit! Looks like you didn't have too many problems from last winter. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## mgmarty (Sep 3, 2014)

Very impressive! 


Baco Noir and Seyval Blanc in Utah


----------



## UBB (Sep 3, 2014)

GreginND said:


> Awesome fruit! Looks like you didn't have too many problems from last winter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wine Making



Greg, not to much on my established vines. The new Marquette plantings however didn't fare that well though. Lost about 30% of them.


----------



## beano (Sep 3, 2014)

Great vineyard!! What dreams are made of. Mine anyway....


----------



## WineYooper (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks very nice, and yes they do make me dream. Reminds me to get busy and prepare for winter and next spring now. My apples are sparse this year but the one crabapple is loaded.


----------

